

What happened to programming-books.com? - SkyMarshal

A couple years ago I found a great site called something like 'programming-books.com' (but not exactly that).<p>It let users submit links to their favorite books for various programming languages, and write a short blurb about why they're so good.  You could include their Amazon page and the website would grab a cover picture.<p>I've since lost that bookmark and am trying to find it again, anyone know what site I'm talking about?  Is it still around?
======
limist
Did you mean: _programmingbooks.org_ ?

If yes, you can see the old pages here, which are definitely useful:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20080731211843/http://www.program...](http://web.archive.org/web/20080731211843/http://www.programmingbooks.org/)

I especially liked the section "Books Every Programmer Should Read." Don't
know why the site is inactive, but thankfully archive.org has most of the
site.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Yes that's it, thanks! I think I'll try to contact Shane and find out what
happened to it.

~~~
limist
Cool, please post a follow-up if you find out why the site is down, thanks.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Got in touch with Shane, his response:

"server hard drive crashed and I lost all the data :(. I was stupid and did
not have backups. I plan on bringing it back sometime this year."

So good news. I wonder if archive.org will give him a copy of it, since they
still have the entire site backed up.

~~~
limist
Thanks for the follow-up! Oh well, at least those programming and CS books the
site had collected tend towards being classics, and have some staying power.
So the archive.org pages are still very useful.

